# Sunday's Show And Tell. ..2/28/16



## jd56 (Feb 28, 2016)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

A local find. Bikes in my area just don't pop up often. So I had to check it out.
30s-40s? Westfield Clipper. Stewart Warner front hub. Some missing wire skirtguards. Wonder if anyone has any spares?





A tank for my ladies Elgin project.




But, the most exciting find was a matching color Batwing for my wife's 51 Regal Deluxe Color Flow.
Also a set of jewels grips.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 28, 2016)

Colson Snap Tank SN# L1 62375
Was not sure if Colson skip the "I" or not, so Nov or Dec?
Fairly complete, only major item missing is the horn assembly.

Tim


----------



## mike j (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice survivor, great patina.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 28, 2016)

No Bullpoop Colson Love it.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2016)

really nice one Tim. now you need to bring it out for one of our rides.


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the comments, my first prewar balloon tank bike.
May have to replace a few spokes and tires before it can be ridden, but really happy with it.

Tim


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 28, 2016)

Saw this Tornado on ebay for $99 and couldn't pass  { I like Tornado's  }  and a first generation 1936  DELTA POWERLITE  in very rare red, if you can find the early ones they're almost always silver


----------



## rickyd (Feb 28, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Saw this Tornado on ebay for $99 and couldn't pass  { I like Tornado's  }  and a first generation 1936  DELTA POWERLITE  in very rare red, if you can find the early ones they're almost always silver
> 
> View attachment 290170
> 
> ...



Was Delta possibly used in a railroad application?


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 28, 2016)

Picked up stuff at the Carlisle Events Lakeland Autofest.

Spaceliner Tank & top part of the rack. Missing the headlight & switches and will hopefully trade all of the other bicycles & parts I have for a Spaceliner to use the tank for. The rack top would be traded as I already have a Spaceliner rack.















Parts for my 1966 Mustang. $10 for the Mustang & Corral. $15 for the rear valance with the correct holes for the backup lights that the one on my car didn't have because it was for a 64 & 65 Mustang before the laws of backup lights.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 28, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Was Delta possibly used in a railroad application?



DELTA didn't market directly to the railroad that i can find and didn't make any light/lantern specifically for the railroad.  The POWERLITE  was marketed as a general purpose  lantern for all trades , home and recreational use  but i bet there were some used on the railroad


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 28, 2016)

Not bike related but I picked up the 3 Honda 2 81 Honda c70 and a 64 cub 50! Fun to ride around and very reliable!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 28, 2016)

Finding a grail bike is always a good day.


----------



## JKT (Feb 28, 2016)

I picked up this much needed 3 rib chain guard for one of my 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supremes !! I started stripping off the blue spray can paint to find the original paint underneath !!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 28, 2016)

picked this 41 elgin up from my neighbor,it was her mothers bike who bought it new.still has the orginal davis deluxe tires and tubes,pumped up the tires took it for a ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2016)

Got these flat nos Torrington bars from Scott (rustjunkie). The paper that were surrounding them is safely tucked away. Going to add 2 " to both sides and use them on my dx bomber project.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 28, 2016)

craigslist 200.00 , bike is like new has nexus 7 speed ,and nexus front hub brake ,schwinn typhoon tires like new


----------



## fattyre (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2016)

Got the hookup on this cool luxo 
Thanks @Cory & @tripple3  !


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2016)

And I got these sweet chunks of concrete for free! Thanks @pacificplatebrewing, @Schwinn499 & @fordmike65


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 28, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> And I got these sweet chunks of concrete for free! Thanks @Schwinn499 & @fordmike65
> 
> View attachment 290362



Wahhh?! It multiplied!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Wahhh?! It multiplied!




...I couldn't help myself


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 28, 2016)

Picked this up yesterday at an estate sale. Coppertone 1965 Corvette ll . One year only model.


----------



## thatonejohn (Feb 28, 2016)

Picked up a project... Elgin Twin 40


----------



## mike j (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice project, good luck with it. Picked up this cool old hammer. I have absolutely no idea what it's used for, any ideas welcomed.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> Nice project, good luck with it. Picked up this cool old hammer. I have absolutely no idea what it's used for, any ideas welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 290416




A beauty: French-style cobblers hammer


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 28, 2016)

Got this from my friend


----------



## jd56 (Feb 29, 2016)

tjkajecj said:


> Colson Snap Tank SN# L1 62375
> Was not sure if Colson skip the "I" or not, so Nov or Dec?
> Fairly complete, only major item missing is the horn assembly.
> 
> ...



Very nice indeed, Tim

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## moparrecyclers (Feb 29, 2016)

fattyre said:


> View attachment 290312




I saw that at the meet yesterday, very cool piece.
Did you snap it up?


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

tech549 said:


> picked this 41 elgin up from my neighbor,it was her mothers bike who bought it new.still has the orginal davis deluxe tires and tubes,pumped up the tires took it for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 290295



Nice lookin' lil lady!  Great find with history included!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Picked this up yesterday at an estate sale. Coppertone 1965 Corvette ll . One year only model.



Lovin' the Corvettes!  Nice find!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Feb 29, 2016)

Picked up a couple st. Christopher bike badges 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 1, 2016)

Picked these up last week. Monarch and Road Master. This is when I first got them before cleaning up. I took the incorrect rack off and put a whitewall on the rear wheel. Good rider bikes.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 3, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures!
> 
> ...



Nice stuff JD, but aren't you going to mention the "root beer"? Love that stuff.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've taken a liking to "Not  Your Father's Rootbeer".

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

